# Freezing my smoked cheddar



## upinsmoke1968 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi folks,

New to smoking and loving it.  Just finished smoking 3 900g blocks of cheddar. I'm using a Smoke Pistol attached to my BBQ. Not the most efficient setup because of all the smoke I loose especially if it is windy, but it works well with my cheese.  Each wood pellet cartridge smokes for just over 2 hrs at the level I set it at.

I have vacuum sealed them and want to freeze 2 of them.  I am wondering now if I should refrigerate all of them for a couple weeks then freeze, or freeze right away.  Will the smoke flavor go through the cheese just as well frozen?  

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea I can't see any reason that you can't freese the cheese. Now can you swing into Roll Call and intriduce your self and we could give you the big howdy that we like to give new members. But yes freese them and you might even want to sent me one and then maybe I'll buy the a-maze -smokers thingy.


----------



## meateater (Nov 23, 2010)

No need to freeze them. I still have vaccuum packed cheese from 8-9 months ago in the fridge and are still perfect. I double seal each end just to make sure.


----------



## upinsmoke1968 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's awesome news!  That cheese will probably be gone in 6-8 weeks, so I think I'll just leave it in the fridge. I'm new to the FoodSaver sealer I just got too, so I wasn't sure how long it would last.

Thanks!


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2010)

I have not had much luck freezing cheddar.  The flavor seems ok, but the cheese takes on a grainy texture.  This is just my experience, though.


----------

